# Acid Blondie Cigar Review - What's the Big Deal?



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Hoo-boy! Very loosely contructed, wrap unwound 1/3 of the way in, mild smoke just this side of boring. Not a fan of treacly sweet tips so cut the t...

Read the full review here: Acid Blondie Cigar Review - What's the Big Deal?


----------

